# John Deere 3203 won't operate in High Gear



## leon.maitre.jr (9 mo ago)

I have a John Deere 3203 that I have recently had issues getting to operate when in H. I have changed the Oil, the Hydraulic filter and Oil, the TCA15625 Module, and the safety switch in the seat to no avail. It will operate in both forward and reverse when in L. It will run, even when shifted into H, but will not operate in forward or reverse. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Wish I could. I cannot. I'm lost when it comes to electronic controls and that sounds like what your issue us. Did you try calling your dealer for input?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

As SidecarFlip suggested, try calling your dealer for input. 

It may be a matter of adjustment to the hi/lo shift mechanism, or possibly an electronic calibration depending on your tractor vintage.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Most of us on here own and operate 100% mechanical tractors with minimal electronic controls. On both mine, the only electronic control (electric) is the fuel cut solenoid. That is it.

I run away from electronic controls if I can. My new bailer is all computer driven, why I took an extended warranty on it. I'd rather pay for an extended warranty than have to deal with stuff I know zilch about.


----------



## Levi F (9 mo ago)

leon.maitre.jr said:


> I have a John Deere 3203 that I have recently had issues getting to operate when in H. I have changed the Oil, the Hydraulic filter and Oil, the TCA15625 Module, and the safety switch in the seat to no avail. It will operate in both forward and reverse when in L. It will run, even when shifted into H, but will not operate in forward or reverse. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


If I were you, I’d check as much wiring as you can because some switch or sensor may be bad in a different mechanism which may cause the hi to not work. Electricity could flow through many different switches or sensors before it gets to the range lever.


----------

